# collegiate peaks snow



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

suigeneris said:


> Anyone guesstimate how much snow Shavano or Princeton got last storm?


Sorry I missed this. They got shit. There was around 4-6 inches around the divide, but significantly less on the Collegiates. I was up on Turner Peak last weekend and there was 1-2 inches in the shade, bare ground in the sun. Not really even any drifts yet. More like early fall hiking up there right now.


----------

